# Catfish skinning pliers



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’ve been using a fillet knife but I’m wasting too much. Every pair I have has been crap straight outta the package. Found these on Amazon - listed as “commercial” and had great reviews. Brand name is Maybrun’s and they seem good, at least they close with no overbite or gaps. Anybody have these or know of a really good brand?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I've always used a cheap pair of regular 'ole pliers, but that one looks good. I like the flat even biter. Bet it works way better than those cheap cheezy skinning pliers and my cheap pliers.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Plain old pliers.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’ve used regular pliers only because all my skinners were crap. With regular pliers the skin seems to stick in the tread and on the deep metal surface. I’m hoping these will close better. They were about $13 on Amazon


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Once you start filleting catfish like a regular fish you won’t look back.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Splittine said:


> Once you start filleting catfish like a regular fish you won’t look back.


On larger fish, very true. I use the skinners more on throats from saltwater fish these days.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Once you start filleting catfish like a regular fish you won’t look back.




Should I get my husband to teach me how to do it?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I have an old pair at the house that work great, but I can't remember the name...and I'm at work. Last year I misplaced them and I had to buy another pair. I bought one of those that you have, and they seem to be alright. Luckily I found my pair of old school pliers to fall back on. On a side note I've tried cleaning catfish without skinning them and I hate it ! I've got a shark hook nailed to a tree that makes skinning them easy.


----------



## Potsieko (Jun 16, 2017)

That's the brand I use - best ones I've found, so far. They also make a model without the black rubber grips, as they tend to wear out and slip off eventually. After skinning between 300-500 fish a summer, I've also found they skin better when fresh - ice seems to tighten the skin to the flesh.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I have an old pair at the house that work great, but I can't remember the name...and I'm at work. Last year I misplaced them and I had to buy another pair. I bought one of those that you have, and they seem to be alright. Luckily I found my pair of old school pliers to fall back on. On a side note I've tried cleaning catfish without skinning them and I hate it ! I've got a shark hook nailed to a tree that makes skinning them easy.




I filleted with an electric for years and wore it out, my new one works great for crappie but I can’t get the skin side off a cat without leaving big chunks of it. Maybe it’s to sharp? I got a buddy that can skin one faster than I can pick up my knife but he hates my $4.99 Walmart skinners. He has showed me how so I think this is gonna help


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep us posted on how you like th eMaybrun's. Have seen them advertised. My skinner is a piece of junk, but I skin only small cats that will be cooked whole. On the larger cats I use a knife that is not so sharp to filet off the skin, but a sharp knife to remove the filet from the body .Stopped using electric knife on catfish, but still do on crappie.


----------



## TuruCarlz (Apr 14, 2021)

I always loved how fences made out of bushes looks. Usually, they are made by Arborvitae, because it grows very fast and it is easy to cut and make it in form of a fence. When I bought my house, I was thinking about making such a fence, and with time I found the bushes that I wanted and planted it in my garden, to separate my territory from my neighbor's territory. In the beginning, I had a professional gardener that was making its form, and after it was done he showed me a good scissor, for this purpose and after that, he taught me how to take care of it in the future.
*___*





Haus & Garten PowerPRO Compound Action Bypass Loppers


Compound Action Bypass Loppers Designed To Provide 3X More Power Than Traditional Ones, Built With Long Handles For Added Leverage, Ideal For Tougher Branches. Call Us On (702) 722-1487




www.hausandgarten.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I fillet it off mine but when I used to skin them, I had a pair of pliers like this. You have to dull them down a bit with a file but they work great. I promise you won’t bend them.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ah, yes. a good pair of nippers will do the trick. they have another name but i forget.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Try'n Hard said:


> I’ve been using a fillet knife but I’m wasting too much. Every pair I have has been crap straight outta the package. Found these on Amazon - listed as “commercial” and had great reviews. Brand name is Maybrun’s and they seem good, at least they close with no overbite or gaps. Anybody have these or know of a really good brand?





Try'n Hard said:


> I’ve been using a fillet knife but I’m wasting too much. Every pair I have has been crap straight outta the package. Found these on Amazon - listed as “commercial” and had great reviews. Brand name is Maybrun’s and they seem good, at least they close with no overbite or gaps. Anybody have these or know of a really good brand?


Memphis net Net and twine sell these with skin cutter







bout the best I have used these are old


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a pair of the Mayburn skinner pliers. Quality is much better than cheaper pliers. The bite is uniform across the gripper edge. Much better than cheaper pliers that don't match up .


----------

